# Keep The Canyon Grand



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

Grand Canyon Trust has released a compelling and informative 2-minute video, "Keep the Canyon Grand," to inspire people (like you!) to stand up for the Grand Canyon and support the uranium withdrawal. Check it out here!: https://vimeo.com/240905038

As background, the Forest Service is recommending a revision of the 20-year moratorium on over one million acres of public and national forest lands surrounding Grand Canyon National Park. The reason why Secretary of the Interior Ken Salazar decided to remove these lands from additional uranium mining development until the year 2032 was because of significant uncertainties regarding the effects of uranium mining on the Grand Canyon, its people, wildlife, and water resources - precious springs, seeps, and the Colorado River itself, the lifeblood of the American Southwest. Those uncertainties and gaps in knowledge still exist. And of course, the bottom line is, this is THE GRAND CANYON, one of the seven natural wonders of the world, a World Heritage Site, and some of our greatest public lands. Let's protect it! 

Get inspired and take action here by signing an online petition: Defend the Grand Canyon From New Uranium Mines - Grand Canyon Trust

GCPBA RiverNews is a service of Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association.
Join and Support GCPBA. Visit our website Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association | To ensure the ability for all to obtain an opportunity to experience a float trip through the Grand Canyon while protecting the resource..
We are on Facebook – https://www.facebook.com/groups/1424392787831584


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

BUMP!!
Letter signed.
Thank you GCPBA for bringing this to our attention, and for being a leader in our never ending battle to have a Grand Canyon in the sense we know it as.


----------



## galaxyknuckles (Oct 19, 2017)

signed, thanks for the vigilence.


----------

